# Why do people at stores call me sweetie?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

When i go to gas stations or fast food places people call me "hunnie" or "Sweetie" .. are these people told to do this or something? No one says this to me anywhere else.

It's always a woman, also.

Anyone else ever notice this? :con


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah I've heard that a few times its usually older woman who say it though, I've had a few older men say it to though. I wouldn't read to much into it it's how people talk sometimes.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I get that sometimes. It's usually an older woman who does it. They probably think we're cute and young so they say that.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pariahgirl said:


> ...its usually older woman who say it though


 :ditto

i've also been called "sweetheart" and "babe".


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't let it worry you..
I can think of worse things to be called.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well at least your not being criticized destructively


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

it's because you're young.

that's all.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

It happens quite a lot to me and I'm in my late twenties. And yes, usually by older women. At first I wasn't sure what to make of it but it never really bothered me. Just left me confused.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think a lot of people do it without even noticing. I don't like it, but I don't say anything about it either.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Barack Obama calls all the female reporters sweetie.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> When i go to gas stations or fast food places people call me "hunnie" or "Sweetie" .. are these people told to do this or something? No one says this to me anywhere else.
> 
> It's always a woman, also.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice this? :con


Older women and sometimes even women your age just say this to a female customer who appears youthful and/or perhaps naive.

I figure they do it as a "I'm taking charge" here kind of thing. -I'm sure that customer service must be a little stressful even if you don't have social anxiety disorder.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

sprinter said:


> Barack Obama calls all the female reporters sweetie.


Yes. But he can get away with it cos he's SOOOOOOOOO HOT!! :yes :mushy


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

People do that all the time to me. I think everyone in the South uses little pet names when they're trying to be nice to people.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I also get "sweetie" from older women, and not just in stores. Most recently, I got it from my piano teacher and a fellow train passenger.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pretty much everyone in food service -waitresses, waiters, and even convenience store cashiers- refer to me as "sweetie." I have no idea why. I suppose I have that nonthreatening _awwww, isn't she precious, like a little shih tzu in a sweater_ thing about me. Personally, I'm more unnerved by being called "boo." That's primarily because I'm the nerdiest white girl around and I have no idea what the connotations are with it. I guess it's the same thing as "sweetie."


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> Pretty much everyone in food service -waitresses, waiters, and even convenience store cashiers- refer to me as "sweetie." I have no idea why. I suppose I have that nonthreatening _awwww, isn't she precious, like a *little shih tzu in a sweater*_ thing about me.


... :rofl :cry :lol


----------

